# old school rap/hipHop appreciation



## whoLeBaked (Oct 1, 2008)

all the shit from before the turn of the century
i guess post a few of your favorite artists/songs from before the year 2000
I'll start:
Biggie Smalls - Gimme the Loot


----------



## Pats2006 (Oct 1, 2008)

Biggie/NAS/2PAC/LL/Easy E/WU


----------



## whoLeBaked (Oct 1, 2008)

specific songs please


----------



## danecooksays (Oct 1, 2008)

i think the first verse from juicy was one of the best verses ever. actually, that entire song is bomb.


----------



## TodayIsAGreenday (Oct 1, 2008)

krs one


WHOOP WHOOP thats da sound of da police, WHOOP WHOOP thats da sound of da beast


----------



## hopbr4 (Oct 2, 2008)

4 of my favs
Nas- New York state of mind
Biggie- Machine Gun Funk or Ready to Die
Wu Tang- Tearz


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 2, 2008)

Westside Connection - Bow Down


----------



## h8popo (Oct 2, 2008)

busta rhymes - flipmode meets def squad


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 2, 2008)

Snoop doggy dog.
Doggystyle.
The whole album.
And of course the funniest ever.
Eminem.
AND THERE IS ME BUT I AM NOT BIAS.


----------



## h8popo (Oct 2, 2008)

artifacts - skwad training 

thats also a good one.


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 2, 2008)

New York, New York - The Dog Pound


----------



## whoLeBaked (Oct 3, 2008)

Dre and snoop - still dre


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 3, 2008)

2nd Childhood - NaS


----------



## Tongbokes (Oct 3, 2008)

Wu Tang - C.R.E.AM < cash rules everything around me > Method Man Tecal 36 Chambers of Death


----------



## h8popo (Oct 3, 2008)

GZA- shadowboxin


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 3, 2008)

Warning - The Notorious B.I.G. aka Big Poppa aka The Black Fred White, aka Biggie Smalls


----------



## whoLeBaked (Oct 5, 2008)

oh biggy... sometimes your world legitimately hypnotizes me
but i have to be mighty stoned like right now


----------



## reservoir dog (Oct 5, 2008)

Regulate - Warren G
and the whole of the album G Funk Era
Old Skool at it's best man...


----------



## hom36rown (Oct 5, 2008)

YouTube - Tupac -Ambitionz Az A Ridah
YouTube - 2PAC ALL EYEZ ON ME


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 5, 2008)

Nobody Does It Better - Warren G


----------



## hom36rown (Oct 5, 2008)

YouTube - Ice Cube-Today Was A Good Day


----------



## dannyking (Oct 6, 2008)

the sugar hill gang - rappers delight.


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 6, 2008)

How We Livin - Young Murder Squad


----------



## tusseltussel (Oct 8, 2008)

YouTube - The Pharcyde - Otha Fish
YouTube - Lost Boyz - 1, 2, 3,
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l_HWLslfmJI


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Oct 8, 2008)

Immortal Technique - Creation & Destruction


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 8, 2008)

Hittin Switches - Mack 10


----------



## tusseltussel (Oct 9, 2008)

YouTube - The Pharcyde - Pack the Pipe
YouTube - RBL Posse "Don't Give Me No Bammer"


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 9, 2008)

[youtube]9xviL4-1lqo&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## rams8008 (Nov 11, 2010)

if you like hova, heres one of his best songs and easily his fastest spit
[video=youtube;pu4UG8uLHZ8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pu4UG8uLHZ8&feature=related[/video]


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 11, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";1408753]New York, New York - The Dog Pound[/QUOTE]


f dat


cnn, mobb deep, tragedy khadafi - LA, LA


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 11, 2010)

if you like h-to-the-OMO, this is like the only time he was aight but that was only cuz he was on jazo's dick

[video=youtube;4odAKG0QFEQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4odAKG0QFEQ[/video]


----------

